# Keystone RV company is offering free replacement 5th wheel travel trailers!



## 5thwheeler614 (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried to spam and scam you good people. Now my post has been deleted and I have been banned.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

That is not even a website name I would trust to even try!!!

Bullybusterz.com? Are you serious? You think with a website name like that I'd be on it? I don't think so.

And you don't even give any hint on what prerequisites Keystone would be using for the offer? This sounds like a scam and a trap!


----------



## Cathie&Al (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like someone has nothing better to do but be stupid.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for catching that Happiestcamper!

It was so ridiculous I only assumed a scam, trap or worse. I wanted to post something quick since I saw it so fast and hoped to create enough doubt to stop anyone from trying their links.


----------

